# Tipps zum angeln auf Muränen ?



## es0xRLP (25. August 2004)

Hallo!

Ich bin demnächst auf Lanzarote.

Dort habe ich in einem Fischerlokal eine präparierter Muräne
gesehn.

Was muss man beachten wenn den Biestern mit der Angel
nachstellen will ?

Was für Köder ?  Welche Natur- welche Kunstköder ?

Sind Murränen giftig?

Welche Arten gibt es, wie unterscheidet man sie ?

Wie verhalten sie sich im Drill? Wie stark sind sie ?

Wie gross Können sie werden?

Welche Orte auf Lanzaorte bieten sich für den Ansitz
auf Muränen an ?


MfG


----------



## chinook (26. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum angeln auf Muränen ?*



			
				es0xRLP schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin demnächst auf Lanzarote.
> 
> ...


 Da Muränen in (felsigen) Verstecken leben, hat man wohl ueberhaupt nur eine Chance sie aus diesen herauszulocken und dann an einer Flucht zurueck zu hindern. Da Muränen nachtaktiv sind sollte die Chance in der (Abend-) Dämmerung am besten sein (es sei denn, Du willst Nachtangeln betreiben ...).



			
				es0xRLP schrieb:
			
		

> Was für Köder ?  Welche Natur- welche Kunstköder ?


 
       Fishbase nennt Fisch, Krebsartige und Tintenfische als Nahrung. Daraus sollte sich ja was basteln lassen .

         Kunstköder? Muränen gehoeren zu den Aalartigen ...



			
				es0xRLP schrieb:
			
		

> Sind Murränen giftig?


 
       Ja und nein . Es ist etwas komplizierter. Als Endglieder der Nahrungskette reichern Muränen in ihrem Fettgewebe Ciguatoxin an. Das ist sehr giftig und weltweit die häufigste Vergiftung (ca. 50.000 Fälle) mit Fischgiften. Da aber dieses Gift zeitlich und örtlich unterschiedlich auftaucht (es wird vermutlich von kleinen pelagischen Quallen hergestellt und reichert sich in der Nahrungskette an), sollte man am besten die Fischer vor Ort fragen. Ich glaube aber, dass dieses Gift auf den Kanaren unbekannt ist. 
        Auf den Kanaren sind Muränen offenbar beliebte Speisefische.
        Ciguatoxin ist hitzestabil.

 Nun sind Muränen wehrhaft und bissig. Die Giftigkeit der Bisse wird im allgemeinen (und mit Vorliebe von Tauchern) übertrieben. Angeblich gibt es weltweit nur 5 giftige Muränenarten (von ca. 200), die Gift in ihren Speicheldrüsen haben. Als die giftigste gilt die Mittelmeermuräne (Moraena helena), was gerade diejenige ist, die auf den Kanaren vorkommt . Ob es dort noch andere Arten gibt, weiss ich nicht. 
 Fishbase nennt allerdings bei dieser Art als "danger" nur "traumatogenic" und nicht "poisoness". Was mich stutzig macht. Wissen die das nicht oder haben alle anderen aus einer falschen Quelle abgeschrieben? Ich jedenfalls waere extrem vorsichtig, mit einem wehrhaften Aal von 80cm in der Hand, der moeglicherweise erheblich giftig beissen kann ...

 Es wird immer wieder behauptet, dass der Biss "infektiös" sei, d.h. dass sich in Nahrungsresten im Gebiss des Tieres Bakterien ansammeln, die zu ueblen Infektionen der Bisswunde fuehren koennen. 
   Obs stimmt? Wie so oft ist das falsifizieren von einmal entstandenen Legenden erheblich schwieriger, als einen komplexen Sachverhalt zu verifizieren ...

 Achso. Wie alle Aalartigen haben auch Muränen giftiges Blut. Dieses Gift ist aber hitzeinstabil oberhalb ca. 75°. Also kein Muränen-Sushi essen ... .



			
				es0xRLP schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Arten gibt es, wie unterscheidet man sie ?


 
http://ichtyonb1.mnhn.fr/Summary/SpeciesSummary.cfm?genusname=Muraena&speciesname=helena

 Die gibts da sicher. Aber auch als einzige Art? Da bin ich ueberfragt. Schnelles googeln hat mich auch nicht schlauer gemacht. Vielleicht findest Du genaueres in Tauchführern über die Kanaren.
         Z.B:

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3861322358/qid=1093500072/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/302-6515060-3915237

         oder

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3927913294/qid%3D1093500180/302-6515060-3915237



			
				es0xRLP schrieb:
			
		

> Wie verhalten sie sich im Drill? Wie stark sind sie ?


 
       Ich weiss es nicht, aber mutmasslich stark. Eine oder mehrere Klassen oberhalb des Aals ...



			
				es0xRLP schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gross Können sie werden?


 
       Mittelmeermuräenen sind normalerweise 70cm lang (max. 150cm).



			
				es0xRLP schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Orte auf Lanzaorte bieten sich für den Ansitz
> auf Muränen an ?


 
       Sorry.

         Gruss


         -chinook


----------



## NorbertF (26. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum angeln auf Muränen ?*

Also ich hab schon braune Riesenmuränen mit über 3 Meter Länge selbst fotografiert (unter Wasser wo sie hingehören).
Du kriegst die nie mit ner Angel raus aus den von chinook so schön zusammengestellten Gründen.
Würde mir wünschen du lässt die schönen Tiere in Frieden...

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## chinook (26. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum angeln auf Muränen ?*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab schon braune Riesenmuränen mit über 3 Meter Länge selbst fotografiert (unter Wasser wo sie hingehören).


 
 Die gibt es aber auf (oder unter ) den Kanaren nicht. Nur im Indopazifik (incl. Rotem Meer).

 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## PASA (26. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum angeln auf Muränen ?*

Ich hab mal eine nachts auf Köderfisch in der Ägäis gefangen. Die Besatzung unseres Bootes war beim Versorgen sehr vorsichtig. Sie meinten, dass Muränen die gefährlichsten Fische im Mittelmeer sind. Gebraten war sie lecker!

Grüße


----------



## Ansgar (26. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum angeln auf Muränen ?*

Moin,

ein Kumpel von mir angelt sie mit nem 130er Outfit und ner kunststoffummantelten Stahlschnur. Brauchst brutales Geraet, um sie aus den Felsloechern fernzuhalten, in die sie zu gerne verschwinden/drin sitzen, wenn sie Deinen Koeder nehmen.

Halte es aber wie Norbert: "wuerde mir wuenschen...", denn zum essen taugen die nichts und nur aus Spass mit den Tieren rummachen?

@Chinook: echt guter Beitrag. freut mich zu sehen, dass Du auch solche Beitraege schreibst. )

All the best 
Ansgar


----------



## NorbertF (26. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum angeln auf Muränen ?*



> @Chinook: echt guter Beitrag. freut mich zu sehen, dass Du auch solche Beitraege schreibst. )



Das sehe ich auch so. Super.

Gruss
Norbert

P.S.: ein Foto einer braunen Riesenmuräne aus dem roten Meer (kommt nicht raus, aber allein der Kopf war so gross wie ein Schäferhund):

http://nobbone.de/tauchen/images/6.jpg


----------



## Ansgar (26. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum angeln auf Muränen ?*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Das sehe ich auch so. Super.
> 
> Gruss
> Norbert
> ...




Dammi, die ist echt garstig... ) 
Und wenn die in dem Felsloch sitzt, wenn sie Deinen Koeder nimmt, dann ist da no way in hell, dass Du die da raus ziehst. Eher zieht die Dich da rein und denn ist achterbahn )

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Dorschi (26. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum angeln auf Muränen ?*

Hatte in Neuseeland eine ca 2m als Beifang auf Squid (Tintenfisch)!
Viel Spaß beim Entheddern des Vorfaches und der Schnur.
Dort unten fasst keiner so ein Vieh auch nur an. Lass sie lieber Unterwasser.


----------



## es0xRLP (26. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum angeln auf Muränen ?*

Hallo!


Ja .. ich kannte mich mit Muränen überhaupt nicht aus.
Ich hab sie nur in einem Fischerlokal auf Lanzarote
ausgestopft gesehn. Dachte daher man könnte sie essen.
Über die Möglichkeit das es nur Beifang war, hatte ich garnicht
nachgedacht..

Ich werde sie in jedem Fall in Ruhe lassen.

Danke für die umfassenen Informationen.

MfG


----------



## Ansgar (27. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum angeln auf Muränen ?*



			
				es0xRLP schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Ja .. ich kannte mich mit Muränen überhaupt nicht aus.
> ...



Moin nochmals,

Ist doch in Ordnung - ist ja das gute am Board. An einem Tag weisst Du nichts ueber die Muraenen, am naechsten weisst Du schon fast mehr, als Dir lieb ist. ) 
Und jeder sieht die Dinge aus einem etwas anderen Sichtwinkel als man selber. Wie oft habe ich schon bei Beitraegen gedacht "So habe ich das noch nie gesehen/gemacht/selbst darueber nachgedacht..." 

Finde ich gut, dass Du die Muraenen unter Wasser lassen willst. Das soll aber nicht heissen, dass Du Deine Angelhoffnungen auf Lanzarote aufgeben solltest! Geh doch auf was anderes angeln - Meeraeschen im Hafen, Brassen und Barben von den Klippen oder fahr mit nem Fischerboot oder sogar Game boat los und geh auf die grossen der Meere...

Das wird schon!

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## chinook (27. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum angeln auf Muränen ?*

Was mir noch zu der "Giftigkeit" von Muränen einfiel: Es wird immer wieder behauptet, dass der Biss "infektiös" sei, d.h. dass sich in Nahrungsresten im Gebiss des Tieres Bakterien ansammeln, die zu ueblen Infektionen der Bisswunde fuehren koennen. 

 Obs stimmt? Wie so oft ist das falsifizieren von einmal entstandenen Legenden erheblich schwieriger, als einen komplexen Sachverhalt zu verifizieren ...

 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## Chris7 (27. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum angeln auf Muränen ?*

Hallo,

die besten Orte (einzige ?) um auf Lanzarote zum Angeln rauszufahren sind Puerto del Carmen und eventuell noch Arrecife. Schau Dich einfach mal in den Häfen um, dann wirst Du bestimmt ne passende Angelgelegenheit finden. Vielleicht kannst Du ja mit einem einheimischen Fischer rausfahren (gegen ein kleines Entgelt)? 

So viel ich weiß angelt dort niemand gezielt auf Muränen. Die werden immer wieder als Beifang erbeutet, genau so wie Rochen. Wenn Du eine Mitangelgelegenheit gefunden hast, dann solltest Du es mit einer Grundbleimontage und ein oder zwei Einzelhaken darüber versuchen. Als Köder, wie oben schon erwähnt, Fisch, Tintenfisch oder eventuell auch Muschelfleisch. Damit sollte sich dann der eine oder andere Schuppenträger überlisten lassen. 

Der Vorteil bei den einheimischen Fischern ist natürlich auch, daß sie Dir direkt nach dem Fang sagen (oder mit Händen und Füßen erklären) können, ob der Fisch für die Küche taugt oder nicht. Und wenn Du mehr fängst als Du gebrauchen kannst, dann findest Du an Bord bestimmt einen dankbaren Abnehmer...


----------



## wodibo (30. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum angeln auf Muränen ?*

Ich hab Muränen beim Tauchen und Schnorcheln im roten Meer gesehen. Aber keine kam aus Ihrere Höhle in ganzer Länge heraus und war auch wider blitzschnell darin verschwunden. Schon deshalb würde ich sie nicht gezielt beangeln. Ich denke das müsste so wie mit Conger laufen.
Die Genießbarkeit ist ähnlich wie bei Barracudas (@ chinnok #6). Sie sind die Nahrungsendkette und ernähren sich von Korallenfischen die evtl. vorhandene giftige Korallen und mitunter auch giftige Quallen fressen. Der Verzehr ist zwar meist (! Allergie !) nicht tödlich aber der Urlaub garantiert im Eimer. 
Wenn, dann frag die Einheimischen, egal wo Du sie grad fängst :m


----------



## bernd noack (1. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum angeln auf Muränen ?*







es ist doch schoen sich einen zielfisch zu suchen und diesen dann auch zu angeln---Muräne ist sicher ein selten beangelter fisch aber nicht unmoeglich und auch zum verzehr ausser den innereien-LEBER!!!=giftig-geeignet--- im alten rom waren Muränen eine bevorzugte delikatesse---lebensweise :http://home.snafu.de/froebel/tauchen/muraene/muraene.html und hier ein tip zur angeltaktik :=aus diesem link zitiert http://www.koopmann.lightup.net/ernst_juenger/subtile_jagden/subtile_jagden_21.html--- Zwei Tage müssen genügen; wir wollen morgen an den Klippen die Muräne angeln Der nächste Morgen sieht uns am Torre Vecchio. Die Bucht dort ist tief und verkrautet; wo sie ein wenig absinkt, ragen Klippen aus dem Wasser hervor. Eine von ihnen ist wie ein Amboß geformt; sie heißt auch »l'incudine«. Eine andere ist in der Mitte gespalten; durch das klare Wasser reicht der Blick bis auf den Grund hinab. Der Granit ist am Rücken abgeschliffen und in der Tiefe rissig, mit Seetang, Medusen, Patellen und Entenmuscheln besetzt. Dort ist die Muräne zu vermuten; um ihrer bei Tage habhaft zu werden, müssen wir erprobte Listen anwenden.

Zunächst machen wir es uns auf dem Felsen bequem. Valentino verreibt dicht über der Wasserlinie ein Stück Parmesan, während ich den Sockel mit der Maske umschwimme und Turmschnecken von ihm ablese. Wenn wir die spitzen Gehäuse mit einem Stein aufklopfen, können wir den Bewohner, einen kleinen Einsiedlerkrebs, herausschälen. Der Kopf mit den zierlichen Scheren wird abgetrennt und der wurmförmige Leib auf einen winzigen Angelhaken gesteckt.

Inzwischen beginnt der Parmesan zu wirken; er hat das Wasser gewürzt. Finger- und handlange Fische kommen aus den Verstecken hervor, darunter die »vacca«, ein rötlicher Riffbewohner, von den Provençalen »rascasse« genannt. Er ist gut für die Fischsuppe, aber der Stacheln wegen nur für den Fond. Auch ein tiefblauer Lippfisch ist flüchtig zu sehen; Valentino nennt ihn »il re«. Die Namen wechseln mit jedem Küstenstrich. Was anbeißt, legen wir als Beifang für die Signora zurück. Endlich geht auch der Rechte an den Haken, ein bleicher Geselle, der unserem Petermännchen ähnlich sieht. So tauften ihn die Fischer, weil sie ihn als wertlos über Bord warfen, »dem Petrus opferten«. Auch dieser dient nur als Köderfisch. Für ihn wird die Angel gewechselt; er kommt an einen Speckhaken, der bis auf den Grund hinabgelassen wird. Jetzt müssen wir scharf aufpassen, doch dauert es nicht lange, bis Valentino flüstert, als ob sie es hören könnte: »La morena viene!« - unten schiebt sich ein Schatten aus dem Gemäuer hervor. Ich bewege die Schnur ein wenig, fühle, daß es anbeißt, und reiße kräftig an. Das hat gesessen - nun kommt es darauf an, nachzulassen und wieder anzuziehen, da sich das Tier im Geklüft verklemmt. Bald windet es sich vor uns auf der Granitplatte. Wir haben schon größere gefangen; dies ist nicht länger als ein Unterarm. Die Haut ist schön gezeichnet wie das geflammte Leder alter Einbände. Der Kopf mit den kleinen roten Augen und den hakenförmig zurückgekrümmten Zähnen schließt sich halslos an den seeschlangenhaften Leib. Auch nachdem Valentino das Messer gebraucht hat, ist Vorsicht geboten; der Biß der Muräne ist nicht nur schmerzhaft, sondern auch giftig, und die Fischer behaupten, daß man, wenn er erst einmal gefaßt hat, den Kopf aus der Wunde schneiden muß.Nachdem wir uns noch ein wenig am Strande vergnügt haben, Valentino mit der Wurfangel und ich mit den Cicindelen, geht es zum Essen; wir können mit der Beute zufrieden sein.--- die einheimischen fischer sind fuer angeltipps sicher die besten ansprechpartner--- schoenen urlaub und petri heil auf lanzarote 
#h


----------



## Karlchen40 (15. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum angeln auf Muränen ?*

Muränen werden eigentlich auf den Kanaren von den Einheimischen gezielt gefangen, sie sind ein überaus delikater Speisefisch!
 Auf La Gomera habe ich folgende Methode beobachtet und danach selbst angewendet:
 Man nimmt ein Metallrohr von ca. 1,5m Länge und führt einen Draht mit einer Schlinge am unteren und einem Stück Holz als Griff am oberen Ende hindurch, sodann sucht man sich bei Ebbe einen grösseren Gezeitentümpel und füttert dort vor Löchern im Felsen mit Fischabfällen an. Hat man eine Muräne lokalisiert, postiert man die offene Drahtschlinge vor ihrem Versteck, lässt ein weiteres Fischstück davor treiben, um an dieses zu gelangen wird die Muräne nun unweigerlich ihren Kopf durch die Schlinge schieben-ein kurzer kräftiger Zug am Griff am anderen Ende und die Muräne ist erbeutet. Eine überaus erfolgreiche Methode um rasch eine eine ansehnliche Mahlzeit zu gelangen und man wird sich wundern, in wievielen dieser Gezeitentümpel Muränen in ihren Löchern hausen!


----------



## birshai (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum angeln auf Muränen ?*

letzten herbst war ich mit meinem Vater in Elba angeln.
am ende eines angeltages nahm mein vater die fische aus.
plötlich schwamm eine halbmeterlange muräne, von dem fischblut angelockt, zwischen seinen beinen hindurch.
mein vater bekamm natürlich schiss kletterte auf einen stein.
das wasser war total seicht.
wir fütterten die muräne noch eine zeitlang und sie überaschte uns immer wieder indem sie plötlich aus dem nichts auftauchte.
verschwand sie unter einem stein kamm sie plötzlich von einem stein der gegenüberlag wieder hervor .
wenn man gezielt auf muränen angeln will würde ich frische fischreste empfehlen.
ungeeignet sind kunstköder


----------



## Tortugaf (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum angeln auf Muränen ?*

In Cuba hat mir ein Fischer erzählt das ihn schon mal eine  grüne Muräne beim Fische säubern gebissen hat.Er stand dicht am Ufer im flachen im Wasser u.wollte den Fisch abspüllen als die Muräne zufasste. G.Tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## Andre´ (6. März 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum angeln auf Muränen ?*

Hiho !

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich berichten dass mann überall auf den Kanaren geziehlt auf Muränen angeln kann. 
Du benötigst starkes Geschirr und ein starkes Stahlvorfach.
Geangelt wird mit Grundblei und Einzelhaken. Bester Köder sind Fischstücke.

Wichtig ist anfüttern. Am besten mit Sardinenbrei mit Sand vermischt,und !!!!!!!!!! massig Lockstoff (alles Fischige)

Innerhalb kürzester zeit kannst Du alle Muränen im umkreis von ca. 20 Metern an deine Angelstelle locken. 
Das klappt auch tagsüber ohne Probleme. Vorteil mann kann sich den Angelplatz beim schnorcheln mal anschauen und nach Hängergefahr überprüfen. 
Die letzten konnte ich auf Gran Canaria überlisten. 
Haben selbst eine gegessen und die anderen der Putzfrau im Hotel geschenkt. Geschmeckt haben Sie herrvorragend !!!
Die Dame hat sich gefreut ohne Ende.
Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich nicht mehr gezielt auf Muränen angle, da das ganze doch ne spezielle Sache ist.
Die Muränen sind echt bissig und nur schlecht tot zu kriegen. Desweiteren haben Sie enorme Kräfte und Schnursalat ist vorproggramiert. Die grösste die ich erwischt habe, ca. 1+ Meter lang, hatt sich komplett ins Stahlvorfach gewickelt und dabei die die Rutenspitze in Handliche 5 cm stücke zerkleinert.

Einer Unterscheidung zwischen angeln auf Meerbrassen, Meeräschen oder Muränen kann ich persönlich nicht folgen. 

Lg

Opi


----------



## Tortugaf (6. März 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum angeln auf Muränen ?*

In Portugal hatte ich auch mal die Gelegenheit Muräne zuessen .Fritiert wurden sie angeboten auf einer Haustierausstellung auf dem Land.Der Imbissstand war gut besucht u.die Menschen verspeissten sie genüsslich. Ich fand dass,das Fleisch der Muräne sehr fetthaltig ist. Ich verstehe schon warum die Leute zwischen Muräne u.Meeräsche, Tun u.Hai und Plötze u.Lachs machen.Finde es aber öfter etwas zu arogant ,sich auf diese Weise abgrenzen zuwollen u.den andereren ein schlechtes Gefühl zu verpassen.                   :q  Es gibt halt Lachs u.Kavier :q und  wiederrum :cHering u.Flunder  .             g Tortugaf  :vik:


----------

